# Hillard WMA



## Bob Mex (Aug 23, 2019)

Does anyone have any food for thought about hunting this new Hillard WMA land. Scouted it some about a week ago and a lot of cut over tracts. Looking at bow hunting in a new area but was Hillard a prior club at one time. Looks like pines were clear cut not to long ago. Tough to bow hunt fringes.


----------



## Mac (Aug 23, 2019)

Following responses, plan to apply for youth hunt for my son.


----------



## Curtis (Sep 4, 2019)

Got drawn for the Oct. 31 - Nov 2 hunt with my sons.  Looking forward to seeing reports on this new track.  Did a brief "drive-by" scouting on it and looks like some easy access and interesting spots, but no telling what the herd is like.
Any info will be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Mac (Sep 4, 2019)

I got the Oct 31 hunt and my son got the Nov 9-10.  Hope to do a little scouting this weekend after our dove hunt on Standing Boy Creek.


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 5, 2019)

My group was drawn for the 2nd gun hunt. I've walked it some, most of the property seems to be planted pines of all age classes. Going to bow hunt and scout it a lot the next few weeks.


----------



## Bob Mex (Sep 24, 2019)

JHannah92 said:


> My group was drawn for the 2nd gun hunt. I've walked it some, most of the property seems to be planted pines of all age classes. Going to bow hunt and scout it a lot the next few weeks.


Get back with us here on the form about your findings  Stay safe


----------



## Bob Mex (Nov 26, 2019)

How did the Hillard WMA hunts go this first year.


----------



## JHannah92 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bob Mex said:


> How did the Hillard WMA hunts go this first year.


I enjoyed it.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice  buck!


----------



## Mac (Dec 1, 2019)

how many deer were taken?


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 1, 2019)

No idea how many were killed. 2 bucks killed by my group of 5. Saw several others come back into the camping area.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2019)

Mac said:


> how many deer were taken?


73 hunters, 25 bucks, 24 does


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 15, 2019)

Second gun hunt results (11/21-11/23):  77 hunters, 15 bucks, 7 does


----------

